

Ask HN: Paypal Messup, Missing money from account. What next? - jyothi

I am facing some extremely unpleasant time with paypal.<p>I transferred $2402 to my bank account on 19th January. The money is still not in my bank, after 25 days. I have called paypal 3 times in the last 25 days and have heard no convincing resolution on this. No written communication from Paypal after the calls.<p>Additionally $300 went missing from my account - mostly in between all the CR DR transactions. I have carefully looked into the USD conversions - still there is a clear mismatch and paypal accepted this orally &#38; written.<p>If I have to sue them and the partner bank in India - is it going to give me any benefit at all for all the stress? What should I do?
======
pbreit
If what you are reporting is accurate, I would be very surprised if PayPal
does not resolve the issue appropriately. If you have managed to contact
actual PayPal representatives and can show them clearly, without innuendo, the
issues that have transpired, you should be able to get the situation
rectified.

~~~
mansolo
Sounds like you haven't dealt with PayPal before. If that's the case, why
bother writing a comment?

In my experience, PayPal doesn't like to be accountable and they don't offer
explanations for why they take punitive actions (I have specific personal
examples but decided not to share).

~~~
pbreit
I worked at PayPal for 7 years and know very well how things operate. PayPal
definitely does offer explanations where possible (which is not always for
obvious reasons).

~~~
jyothi
so you just think this does not need an explanation. That definitely sounds
like paypal.

------
jyothi
Update I digged into the transactions a bit and understood this: The autosweep
on my account got reversed & paypal was still showing balance in USD in my
account. The reversal of autosweep took 3 hours and in that amount I lost 300$
out of $4804 in currency conversion.

Then I initiated the transaction to transfer to the bank myself but only for
$2402. If they had some retries on the auto-sweep there is a chance their
system got into some deadlock state in that time period. Their customer
support cannot comprehend this & have no idea about Bank Regulations or about
policies. They are treating this as if there is a small glitch on facebook
while throwing a sheep.

edit: removed transaction details

------
sdfjkl
Reason, plead, threaten - it's worth a try, but probably won't help. The
amount isn't worth suing over. Write it off as learning expense and never deal
with them again. Warn others. Welcome to the club.

------
mansolo
It happened with me as well, but a much smaller amount of $50. After looking
into it, the $50 charge was under a mysterious "professional fees" which
PayPal refused to explain. I did get my money back after repeated enquiries
though.

On the other hand, there have been several disputes though where I didnt get a
fair shake and was essentially ripped off.

Let's face it, for those outside of the US, PayPal is a necessary evil. I
loathe having to use them. They seem grossly incompetent in terms of customer
support.

Continue to try every PayPal connection you have. Go to the Consumerist, media
outlets etc about this. Make some noise.

If you make a big enough stink about it, maybe the money will show up.

